# Best rom for battery



## Reannimated (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been running cm7(no over-clock) on my droid x for a couple of days now, and i've noticed my battery has been pretty bad, so i was wondering what are the best roms for battery, and also provide good performance, and customization.

-Regy​


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

MIUI its GB based, has great battery life and customization its also really smooth.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Sensei-Mod has the best battery since it's Blur based.



Spartan67 said:


> MIUI its GB based, has great battery life and customization its also really smooth.


MIUI has decent battery, but you can't get anywhere close to what SSM will give you. Nothing against MIUI, it's just 2nd-init ROMs in general.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> Sensei-Mod has the best battery since it's Blur based.
> 
> MIUI has decent battery, but you can't get anywhere close to what SSM will give you. Nothing against MIUI, it's just 2nd-init ROMs in general.


I completely agree i have SSM installed on my phone too (Boot Manager, in the Market) the battery life is amazing, but what it has in battery life it lacks in customization.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

What somebody really needs to do is make a script or app that executes a set amount of everyday actions so everybody would have a baseline. Like it would turn the screen on for a certain amount of time, load the cpu for a certain amount of time, download X amount of megabytes over 3g, etc. You could almost do it with tasker. Im suprised somebody hasnt tried. Would make determining battery life waaaay easier. Sort of like a battery benchmark.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> I completely agree i have SSM installed on my phone too (Boot Manager, in the Market) the battery life is amazing, but what it has in battery life it lacks in customization.


Seems like I skipped over the customization part. XD I should learn how to read better.


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 23, 2011)

I think apex rc3 has the best battery life of the gingerbread rom's, Fab did a great job


----------



## Reannimated (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks to all of you, i'll try out all of these roms and see which i like best


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Best ROM for battery BY FAR is Liberty v0.9, but that runs Froyo BLUR on the Froyo kernel.


----------



## goatastic (Jun 23, 2011)

"[TSON said:


> "]Best ROM for battery BY FAR is Liberty v0.9, but that runs Froyo BLUR on the Froyo kernel.


Liberty .9 is definitely not on the Froyo kernel. It runs on the .596 gingerbread kernel. It also does not use the Froyo version of blur.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

[TSON said:


> Best ROM for battery BY FAR is Liberty v0.9, but that runs Froyo BLUR on the Froyo kernel.


I think your thinking of Liberty 1.5, Liberty .9 is GB and has good battery life, but there hasn't been any updates for awhile now (months)


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

Er, yeah, sorry.
But that monster definitely gets wwwwaaaaaayyy better battery life than any other ROM for this phone, GB, Froyo, 2nd-init or not.


----------



## bpatterson007 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have tried Miui liberty apex shining and about 20 others. Battery life that is best for me is vortex by quite a bit. Make sure to undervolt also.


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd suggest either Sensei-Mod v3 or Apex RC3 (or RC4 - 605 based, if you follow @bigxie on Twitter). Like others say, lacks the customization of Cyanogenmod or Miui (2nd-init based ROMs) but keeps all the stock functionality (720p video, hdmi, etc) while getting very good battery life.


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

Vortex and Shuji are good too.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

SSM .602 has best battery life for me but it's blur and lacks any customization options other than themes


----------



## theoneandonlybrooks (Aug 17, 2011)

mr_brady said:


> I'd suggest either Sensei-Mod v3 or Apex RC3 (or RC4 - 605 based, if you follow @bigxie on Twitter). Like others say, lacks the customization of Cyanogenmod or Miui (2nd-init based ROMs) but keeps all the stock functionality (720p video, hdmi, etc) while getting very good battery life.


I don't think apeX has hdmi, I'm running RC3 but don't have a cable to test it. RC3 is better than stock .602 for battery life for me, but this is the first rom I've run. I haven't tried .605 yet, but I can't tell what there is to gain other than a new keyboard, and I use swiftkeyx anyway.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> What somebody really needs to do is make a script or app that executes a set amount of everyday actions so everybody would have a baseline. Like it would turn the screen on for a certain amount of time, load the cpu for a certain amount of time, download X amount of megabytes over 3g, etc. You could almost do it with tasker. Im suprised somebody hasnt tried. Would make determining battery life waaaay easier. Sort of like a battery benchmark.


That would be pretty cool


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

NOTHING 2nd Init.....
2n Init Roms eat batteries, no matter which rom you choose. Some are slightly better then others, but none of them come anywhere close to stock GB. 
Do Not listen to any who suggest one, they eat batteries.

You can try SSM602, DSX or stock, rooted, Deoxed 602 or 605, each of these by far outdo any 2nd init rom.

The difference is 2nd init roms are more customizable and have more bells & whistles, but, at the expense of your battery.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

"bobcaruso said:


> NOTHING 2nd Init.....
> 2n Init Roms eat batteries, no matter which rom you choose. Some are slightly better then others, but none of them come anywhere close to stock GB.
> Do Not listen to any who suggest one, they eat batteries.
> 
> ...


Completely true but some people like to customize their phone their phones more than just a couple of themes. I use MIUI alot and I can get 10 hours moderate use, it gets me through most of my day.


----------



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

Not even close. VORTEX

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

I would have to go with vortex. I got just over 24 hours on it with mild to moderate use.plus the dev is always on to answer any questions.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I been running GB VorteX 2.5 also,, its based off.605 now.Have had great battery life.
It now also has a built in boot into cwr like the 2nd init Roms do.

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

"davidnc said:


> I been running GB VorteX 2.5 also,, its based off.605 now.Have had great battery life.
> It now also has a built in boot into cwr like the 2nd init Roms do.
> 
> sent via TaPaTaLk


Tried em all....Vortex has the best battery life with the added bonus of *everything* works.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Miui is the worst. The best? There kinda all the same.

Placebo affect.

Turn Data off when not in use, background data, location off, and turn "enable location" off in your browser

You should be golden.


----------



## creamsteve (Oct 2, 2011)

Welp!... I use MiUi aaaaand I'm getting damn good battery. Oc'd to 1.9Ghz, jakebites mod, sync settings off, and I would consider myself a moderate user. I unplug from my charger around 7am and by about 10pm I'm looking at about 30% battery life. In my opinion, this is pretty good.

I've been earnin' and burnin'. Snappin' necks and cashin' checks.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

"creamsteve said:



> Welp!... I use MiUi aaaaand I'm getting damn good battery. Oc'd to 1.9Ghz, jakebites mod, sync settings off, and I would consider myself a moderate user. I unplug from my charger around 7am and by about 10pm I'm looking at about 30% battery life. In my opinion, this is pretty good.
> 
> I've been earnin' and burnin'. Snappin' necks and cashin' checks.


MIUI has the best battery life of all the 2nd-int roms


----------



## wizard0f0s (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm on MIUI 1.9.30 (with Juice Defender) and I average about 3 hours per 10% of my battery. Don't need JD at home, but my office at work gets almost 0 reception, so I have JD turn off data for me when I turn off the display (I tend to forget to do it manually). Every phone is different and every rom takes a couple days to settle in. Just try out a few and see what you like. Also, I have noticed that sometimes something doesn't go right with a flash (even with no errors). If it isn't reacting similarly to what other people are posting, reflash to see if it fixes it. This isn't just a MIUI issue, it applies to any rom.

And don't forget to calibrate your battery, that makes a HUGE difference.

-----------
The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

creamsteve said:


> Welp!... I use MiUi aaaaand I'm getting damn good battery. Oc'd to 1.9Ghz, jakebites mod, sync settings off, and I would consider myself a moderate user. I unplug from my charger around 7am and by about 10pm I'm looking at about 30% battery life. In my opinion, this is pretty good.
> 
> I've been earnin' and burnin'. Snappin' necks and cashin' checks.


...woah.
Ive never heard of a Droid X being OC'd to anywhere past 1600 MHz, what is this witchcraft..
And you're getting *15+ hours on that*?

Do you have like a 8000 mah battery with a liquid nitrogen case?



Spartan67 said:


> MIUI has the best battery life of all the 2nd-int roms


The newest CM4DX-GB build is smoking it for me actually, I got 26ish hours of moderate use (pulled an allnighter) with JD and undervolted with QC. Stock battery. MIUI gives me 16 at best.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"[TSON said:



> "]
> ...woah.
> Ive never heard of a Droid X being OC'd to anywhere past 1600 MHz, what is this witchcraft..
> And you're getting 15+ hours on that?
> ...


+a million to this statement. I have never even seen an oc app go over 1.45 so to get 1.9??????? Not possible. Anyway I agree about the newest cm7gb build. Great battery life for me.


----------

